# Balance Staff Replacement - My First Attempt (And It Worked!)



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

So i needed a balance staff replaced and after going through the theory numerous times this year i decided it was time i had a go myself. i ordered a replacement staff and it came today.

Removed the Balance Bridge










Removing roller jewel



















Remove the staff from the balance wheel.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Old staff with the new.










Testing how true the wheel is with its new staff










Attaching the roller jewel to the staff.










Roller jewel attached.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Using the poising tool to check for any "heavy" areas on the balance wheel.










Re attach the collet to the balance staff.










Attach the balance spring to the bridge,










Testing out the balance in the movement..... spinning like it should


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Very well done! Good pics too.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

result :thumbup:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Good work. And a nice setup you've got going on there too.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Well done ! nice pics.


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed. I really want your skill/tools/talent.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent to see! You've successfully managed something that terrifies me. I'm happy to do this stuff with basics, like woodwind instruments but the size and detail required in watches scares me into next weekend!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Good work. And a nice setup you've got going on there too.


ive been buying the bits for a while when i see a bargain - not to mention having negotiated a true area for my watch experiments with my girlfriend... nice to actually use some of these bits in one swoop.

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent job must be very satisfying well done , great pics to


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

More pics here

http://watchinprogress.com/replacing-the-balance-staff-my-first-attempt/


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done! :thumbsup:

Really like this tool (below)....where did you get it? I can't find anything quite the same.....


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Its available here http://www.ofrei.com/page1337.html

its on the EXPENSIVE side, however i got it exceptionally cheap, its for removing the roller and staff...

it also takes of the rivet versions, so im hoping i can remove ALL the staffs with this invaluable tool..

Tech Sheet Here from cousins who also sell it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks.... I could use that block for all sorts of things.


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

jnash said:


> Using the poising tool to check for any "heavy" areas on the balance wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic article


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It makes me break out in a sweat just looking at the photos - you are very skilled indeed

Cheers


----------

